# sane-backends port currently does not have a maintainer



## hruodr (Jun 23, 2019)

How does people use scanners if sane is neglected? Is there an alternative?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 23, 2019)

Is it broken ?


----------



## hruodr (Jun 23, 2019)

Till now it worked for my epson scaner.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 23, 2019)

Works perfectly for me on my Canon CanoScan. Not having a maintainer just means no one is currently maintaining it for whatever reason. Maybe the previous maintainer could not continue because of time, job, etc. The software is still viable until a security issue is found, then that might be a problem. 

Eventually someone will assume responsibility of the package. If not, then that might be a problem...


----------

